# Legit flies for tippy



## rupej (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses. 

Much obliged.


----------



## Halffasthog (Feb 20, 2008)

Sometimes I have success using some off-the-wall stuff I know the fish haven't seen yet. I go to flydepot.com and buy, at random, some #6 or 8 flies they say are for salmon/steelhead. I try to stick with cool names like "freight train" or something like that. It sounds ridiculous, I know, but so does thinking you have some iteration of a caddis the fish haven't already seen. They go for something different sometimes is all I'm saying.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My thing is to tick them off and invade their turf. Big and noisy. Kind of like a Rapala, but on a fly rod. Rattles outproduce non rattles 10-1


----------



## Reel Addiction (Mar 5, 2008)

ESOX said:


> My thing is to tick them off and invade their turf. Big and noisy. Kind of like a Rapala, but on a fly rod. Rattles outproduce non rattles 10-1


 
esox i sent you a pm.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

I beg to differ. I've nailed 10-15 fish in a full day's fishing when ripping streamers. Some of the fish hit to savagely that I had to take pliers and unhook the fly from deep within the mouth. Streamers are a whole different game than fishing nymphs.

Esox nailed it on the head. Any type of articulated flies will drive fish nuts!



TSS Caddis said:


> Not all fish on flies are snagged, I've caught fish on flies back in the day I was 100% positive took the fly. 100% of those times it was in low light and the fly had red to some extent on it. Most likely a red wooly bugger. Fish ere hooked perpendicular to me where the line stopped with rod bent and sat for a couple seconds and on pulling back the the head came up shaking. On landing the fly was in the roof of the mouth, NOT on the "lip", outsite of the mouth or just barely inside, but in the middle of the roof of the mouth.
> 
> Maybe I was a hack, but hitting 2 legit fish during the peak of salmon season was a very good day. IMO, anyone claiming more than a couple fair hooked salmon on flies during a day is highly suspect.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigfisherman (Nov 9, 2007)

That was Awesome. I was actually sitting here laughing out loud and my stomach hurts. I remember reading the first few paragraphs of that article when it came out and thinking WOW now that is a world class chicken Hawk there. Turns out it was TC. I have to say that rewrite was has to be rerun in some printed publication far too good to just site here in cyberspace. 

Come on TC how about a published version of the rewrite and your comments on this directly following. Hey most have been there but not many of us as publicly.......... You go up and down the river and all your super stars of today can pickup a lining rig and stay right with the best of them.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

"Them there high falootin fly fishermen is snaggin' all of my durn feeesh.":lol:


I still haven't heard a good response to my oft asked question. Why is it that a guy with a mono leader attached to a fly line must be a snagger, but a guy with 150 yards of mono attached to a reel isn't?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

ESOX said:


> I still haven't heard a good response to my oft asked question. Why is it that a guy with a mono leader attached to a fly line must be a snagger, but a guy with 150 yards of mono attached to a reel isn't?


Why answer? No one ever said that.


----------



## bigfisherman (Nov 9, 2007)

No body said they aren't snagging but nothing is more effective for lining fish than a fly reel because you can precisly control the length of your drift repeating the same drift time and agian and provide the perfect presentation as described in that wonderfully written article so that you can repeated drift to the exact same spot to "trigger" them to aggressively strike your egg fly................ in other words setup properly position yourself to line the fish. ya I know you guys are the masters at getting these bitter kings in shallow water hooking 50-100 per day in the mouth while I drift the same areas with a center pin and real eggs and never hook those wonderful kings am only able to manage a steelhead or two. It isn't fly fishing that is snagging it is snagging that is snagging. I really enjoy fly fishing and do it more than most "fly fisherman" but if you aren't at least casting the line and not a weight you aren't fly fishing. If you are chucking big streamers for kings or swinging for them with spey flys and your hookups are typically in the single digits you are not snagging if you are getting 50 hookups per day consistantly on kings with a flyrod there is a good chance those are not biting fish.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> Why answer? No one ever said that.


How many posts like this does it take to count? LOL



> Originally Posted by *thousandcasts*
> _More so, I'll say that most of these, "The fish moved five feet to hit my fly," type vignettes that one sees are actually, *the salmon was trying to get the hell out of the way from my slinky and got lined in the process.* That's not speculation...that's what I've seen over the years time and time again._


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

thousandcasts said:


> It's pretty easy, if you're approaching another boat, at least be courteous and throttle down. If they motion you to pass through, then let 'er rip. If they're fly fishermen...who cares if they're pissed or not, let 'er rip.


.....


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

_



but nothing is more effective for lining fish than a fly reel because you can precisly control the length of your drift repeating the same drift time and agian and provide the perfect presentation as described in that wonderfully written article so that you can repeated drift to the exact same spot to "trigger" them to aggressively strike your egg fly

Click to expand...

_Thats a fallacy in my opinion. Left over hype from self promoted superstar said flyfishermen. A nice light spin rod is so much more efficient than a typical C&D/Drift terminal on a fly reel. Anyone with enough skills to lace their wading shoes can make quick accurate casts short & medium with the capacity to put a long line out with ease. Even at what I'd consider 'close' I'll make two accurate drifts [spin rod] to your one [fly rod] all day every day. More drifts, more time fishing, more chance of hooking up.

Theres a reason those 'Yellow' rods aren't rigged with a fly reel.

rupej, most of the flies mentioned will work. LOW LIGHT is crucial.. Overcast day is a godsend. It's alot like work to get a legit taker, the low numbers quoted are accurate.

Good Luck..... SG


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

ESOX said:


> How many posts like this does it take to count? LOL


Where does that say that guys with mono and egg beaters drifting flies, spawn on trebles, setting the hook on every drift aren't snaggers?

Your taking the fly fishing comments personally and reading a lot into it.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

shotgunner said:


> Anyone with enough skills to lace their wading shoes can make quick accurate casts short & medium with the capacity to put a long line out with ease. Even at what I'd consider 'close' I'll make two accurate drifts [spin rod] to your one [fly rod] all day every day. More drifts, more time fishing, more chance of hooking up.



Looks like a challange Hutch, I believe you outta dust off that fly rod and reel and show shotgunner what a true auto loader can do on the river....:lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

bigfisherman said:


> That was Awesome. I was actually sitting here laughing out loud and my stomach hurts. I remember reading the first few paragraphs of that article when it came out and thinking WOW now that is a world class chicken Hawk there. Turns out it was TC. I have to say that rewrite was has to be rerun in some printed publication far too good to just site here in cyberspace.
> 
> Come on TC how about a published version of the rewrite and your comments on this directly following. Hey most have been there but not many of us as publicly.......... You go up and down the river and all your super stars of today can pickup a lining rig and stay right with the best of them.


My comments are that it (Caddis's re-write) was funny as hell. That article was written almost ten years ago and I did feel that way at the time. Obviously, I feel different now, but you know what--I don't have thin skin. If anyone's ever read my stuff, I pick on myself more than anyone else does. So, yeah...that article is out there, let 'er rip! If I was afraid of that stuff coming back to haunt me, I'd have had Steve pull it off the site a long time ago. It was what it was, and it is what it is.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Real flyfisherman don't centerpin. 



bigfisherman said:


> No body said they aren't snagging but nothing is more effective for lining fish than a fly reel because you can precisly control the length of your drift repeating the same drift time and agian and provide the perfect presentation as described in that wonderfully written article so that you can repeated drift to the exact same spot to "trigger" them to aggressively strike your egg fly................ in other words setup properly position yourself to line the fish. ya I know you guys are the masters at getting these bitter kings in shallow water hooking 50-100 per day in the mouth while I drift the same areas with a center pin and real eggs and never hook those wonderful kings am only able to manage a steelhead or two. It isn't fly fishing that is snagging it is snagging that is snagging. I really enjoy fly fishing and do it more than most "fly fisherman" but if you aren't at least casting the line and not a weight you aren't fly fishing. If you are chucking big streamers for kings or swinging for them with spey flys and your hookups are typically in the single digits you are not snagging if you are getting 50 hookups per day consistantly on kings with a flyrod there is a good chance those are not biting fish.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Rupej and others who have asked for serious advice on fly fishing for Salmon in our NW water I apoligize for what has happened on this thread. Good luck to you.


----------



## Chip (Jun 6, 2005)

#4 Chart. Marabou Muddler

#4 Big Ugly Purple and Cherise ESL


At night and during the low light hours, make sure you have lots of glow stuff tied in and flash it often. You will get fish that swallow the fly and are fair hooked if you put your time in. I like to fish away from other people, like previously mentioned. Sometimes I put scent on my flies, sometimes I put a wobble glo and a bead in front of a streamer to give it more action and a bigger profile. Good luck and post picts of your success when you get those "head shakers".

Chip


----------



## bigfisherman (Nov 9, 2007)

Frogfish101 said:


> Real flyfisherman don't centerpin.


That is why I don't refer to myself as a flyfisherman I certianly wouldn't want to tarnish my reputation.........:lol: Funny because I can garuntee I have caught more and bigger fish, spent more time with a fly rod in my hand, and can fish more fly techniques, than most people that call themselves flyfisherman. I consider myself a multi species multi technique fisherman and choose the techniques that I enjoy and find productive. I fish many species of fish with most techniques that can target those fish. Most of all I fish for fun and could care less what I call myself or anyone else calls me.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Frogfish101 said:


> Real flyfisherman don't centerpin.


Oh give me a freakin break.


----------

